# Accidental Manipulation



## Jeff Canes (May 20, 2005)

Last year I bid 5 dollars plus shipping on a Zeiss Ikon Voigtlander Contaflex 126 slr. Ordered 2 rolls of Solaris 126 from jandcphoto.com. Shot the rolls and put them, a few months pass before I finish shoot a few roll of 127. Sent the 126 & 127 to Film for classic of processing about 4 weeks ago and got it back this week. 


One roll of the 126 was weirdly partially or unexposed. I have never seen anything like it before. The second row was exposed fairly good but all blurry. These two are the best of the roll. My first thought was that they look like manipulations.


----------



## terri (May 20, 2005)

They absolutely do!      That is freaky.   I've heard of heat and/or out of date film giving weird results like this, but never had it happen to me (yet!).  

Do you like them, Jeff?   We'll have you bidding on an SX-70 Land cam before you know it.    :mrgreen:   

bwahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 20, 2005)

I did some manipulation before in my 600 with a ND filter. I still have two packs of time-zero that expired last October. Need to give it try again? 

    [font=&quot]That 126 film was new film for an Italian company; I believe they are the only one that still makes 126[/font]


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 20, 2005)

I like manipulations a lot, but that is real art and request real art skills, that I do not have


----------



## DIRT (May 21, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> They absolutely do!      That is freaky.   I've heard of heat and/or out of date film giving weird results like this, but never had it happen to me (yet!).
> 
> Do you like them, Jeff?   We'll have you bidding on an SX-70 Land cam before you know it.    :mrgreen:
> 
> bwahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




You are Pure evil Terri.  hahaha


----------



## DIRT (May 21, 2005)

Oh, BTW Jeff... The shots are awesome,  I like the effect.  I just shot a roll of 120 size Tri-X that expired june of 1973 and its been baking in my car for a couple weeks before I process it.  I wonder what That will look like if the film was even sensitive to light anymore.


----------



## terri (May 21, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> You are Pure evil Terri.  hahaha


So I've been told.  :sillysmi:


----------



## terri (May 21, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I like manipulations a lot, but that is real art and request real art skills, that I do not have


Aww, don't say that!   If you have the 600, the ND filter and some Time Zero film, you should definitely take it out to play!   If you like the look you can probably figure out a way to mimic it while you develop a style of your own. 

Always try new things!   Experiment!   Go team, go!!

:cheer:


----------

